# How about a pavane?



## Cygnenoir (Dec 21, 2011)

This is my attempt at not making complex contemporary music. Going a bit back to the roots. And I've had a growing interest in the neo-classical style lately. I've tried to implement this into this piece, and also making use of different styles.

Enjoy!


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I really liked that. There were a few parts the accompaniment or harmony seemed a bit odd to me. But was well done.


----------



## Cygnenoir (Dec 21, 2011)

I've made a video of my Pavane with score. The melodic quality might not be the best, but I think it's one of my compositions that I'm the most content with.


----------

